

Peter Rojas and Ryan Block launch gdgt, a gadget database - blazamos
http://gdgt.com/

======
noodle
great way to launch -- site's down.

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gdgt.com>

edit: looks like its up and down intermittently now.

------
tptacek
Uh, a "gadget review" site festooned with BlackBerry sponsorships, where the
primary answer to "what's gdgt?" is a Flash video. Gotcha. Did someone famous
start this and I missed the memo, or is this simply not news?

~~~
blazamos
Started by Peter Rojas and Ryan Block, the two former editor-in-chiefs of
Engadget.

~~~
tptacek
That should definitely be in the HN headline.

~~~
pclark
why should it?

------
misuba
Back up and definitely worth a look. Lately it seems like content sites are
increasingly hybridizing with what we'd think of as being more like
applications.

